# Is my Canon lens defect?



## schmidtfilme (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello, 

I have a quite new 70-200 IS USM and have trouble with manual focus on it. If I turn the focusring the focussing doesn't follow fast and properly. E.g. if I try to focus manually from infinity to close focus then if I turn the focus at first nothing happens and then if follow but not with a constant movement. 

Something must be really wrong or is it me?

Cheers
Andreas


----------



## J.R. (Apr 16, 2013)

The focus ring could be loose maybe so it might need repaired.

BTW, does the distance scale on the lens move once you start turning the focus ring?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 16, 2013)

There is an internal "clutch" to allow full time manual focus during one shot AF. The clutch can get out of adjustment over time. Also if the focus ring gets out of round such as when it's dropped that can happen as well. The good news it's an easy fix for Canon. You can call and get a price estimate and go from there. Might be a good time to think about other issues you have with the lens and to have it cleaned while it's there.



schmidtfilme said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a quite new 70-200 IS USM and have trouble with manual focus on it. If I turn the focusring the focussing doesn't follow fast and properly. E.g. if I try to focus manually from infinity to close focus then if I turn the focus at first nothing happens and then if follow but not with a constant movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2013)

Since its new, send it in for repair.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Apr 16, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The focus ring could be loose maybe so it might need repaired.
> 
> BTW, does the distance scale on the lens move once you start turning the focus ring?



Hi, the distance scale doesn't move. It hangs... 

I already talked with amazon and they are so kind to exchange for a new one. Took me some time convincing...because I have it already for 2 month....

Thanks to everyone for replying!
Andreas


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 17, 2013)

wow! Congratulations on that. The old one will get sold to someone as a refurb! 



schmidtfilme said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > The focus ring could be loose maybe so it might need repaired.
> ...


----------



## bycostello (Apr 18, 2013)

i'd be pretty surprised if it is


----------

